# Two men pulled from Sandusky River pronounced dead



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

UPPER SANDUSKY – Two people were found dead in the Sandusky River Sunday night after bystanders spotted overturned kayaks near the dam.

The call came into the Upper Sandusky Police Department at approximately 7:15 p.m. Sunday after the overturned kayaks were found. After the search, emergency personnel found Billy Zornes, 45, and Lewis Zornes, 46, both of Bucyrus, Ohio. Once pulled from the river, the Wyandot County Coroner pronounced them both deceased.

http://www.nbc24.com/news/story.aspx?id=1220684#.VYgcBLXCqb4

May they rest in peace.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW, Billy is an auctioneer in Bucyrus, knew him well, RIP, gotta respect those swollen rivers for sure, Condolences to their families, Mike


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

KaGee said:


> UPPER SANDUSKY – Two people were found dead in the Sandusky River Sunday night after bystanders spotted overturned kayaks near the dam.
> 
> The call came into the Upper Sandusky Police Department at approximately 7:15 p.m. Sunday after the overturned kayaks were found. After the search, emergency personnel found Billy Zornes, 45, and Lewis Zornes, 46, both of Bucyrus, Ohio. Once pulled from the river, the Wyandot County Coroner pronounced them both deceased.
> 
> ...


Water doesn't look like it was particularly high...Guessing they got caught in a roller dam? Two brothers...wow!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is tough to hear, sounds like they must have been brothers. River is way down from what it was last week........


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder if it's one of those one guy goes to save the other and both drown scenarios? Sadly, that is so often the case.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I wondered the same thing.... seems strange for 2 people at the same time / same place with the river running at its current level. Only dam i can think of down there is at Indian Mill? With the flooding earlier last week i am sure there are new log jams as well.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

There was another pair, father and son who drowned yeasterday in NE Ohio, it made the AP. His two boys got caught in the current and he went in after them. In boy is hospitalized.


----------



## Adidas63 (May 31, 2014)

The dam that the two died at was in Upper Sandusky where the old water plant was. For what I understand one brother went over the dam and didn't come up out of the water and the other went in to find him and got caught in the rolling water. In the paper last night the city is talking about putting signs up to warn people that the dam is ahead. Not a lot of people travel that part of the river and if you come to the dam it would be hard to get around it with a kayak or canoe because there is a lot of huge rocks you would have to climb over to get around it. The two men was kayaking from Bucyrus to Harrison Smith Park in Upper Sandusky with the dam is only about less than a mile from the park.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

On some of those dams like that an optical illusion is created such that the water below and above the dam look continuous. It's possible to not even realize a dam is there until you get pretty close to the edge.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Always a good idea to have your life vest on when on the river. Not that they didn't but thing can happen to quickly to try to get it on at the last moment. RIP.


----------

